# Question of the Day Suggestion



## Hughesie (May 30, 2007)

Before there was DMX
there was RMX
what does RMX stand for


----------



## Mirrai (May 30, 2007)

I think that before DMX there was AMX, maybe I'm wrong.

And to answer your question, I have no clue what RMX is.


----------



## Footer (May 30, 2007)

This isn't an aussie thing? I have never heard of RMX. Rosco multiplex?


----------



## Van (May 30, 2007)

RMX

Random
Multi-plexing

A short lived protocol from the late 60's and early 70's. This was the brain child of two Rolling Stones roadies. After a week and a half long binge with Keith Richards, in a small town on the pacific coast of Mexico, and after a Pharmacutecially enhance meeting with Carlos Castanata, these two Roadies, James "Zig-Zag" Mcgee, and John "Joker" Johansen, got the idea of a control protocol that would randomly rotate through the channel and dimmer numbers at Random intervals. The "Idea" being a wholistic "Brand New", never before seen light show every night. Basically making every concert a completely different experience from night to night. Unfortunately, due to a bug in the random number generator, that was used to compute the random channel assignments, The channels that had been set aside as Mick Jaggers specials were seemingly "mispatched" every night for three weeks running. This led to a paranoid Mick accusing Keith of trying to ruin his carrer. Once Zig-zag and Joker were fired from the road crew and the LD went back to using AMX, all was forgiven and the rest is history.............


----------



## Footer (May 30, 2007)

Van said:


> RMX
> Random
> Multi-plexing
> A short lived protocol from the late 60's and early 70's. This was the brain child of two Rolling Stones roadies. After a week and a half long binge with Keith Richards, in a small town on the pacific coast of Mexico, and after a Pharmacutecially enhance meeting with Carlos Castanata, these two Roadies, James "Zig-Zag" Mcgee, and John "Joker" Johansen, got the idea of a control protocol that would randomly rotate through the channel and dimmer numbers at Random intervals. The "Idea" being a wholistic "Brand New", never before seen light show every night. Basically making every concert a completely different experience from night to night. Unfortunately, due to a bug in the random number generator, that was used to compute the random channel assignments, The channels that had been set aside as Mick Jaggers specials were seemingly "mispatched" every night for three weeks running. This led to a paranoid Mick accusing Keith of trying to ruin his carrer. Once Zig-zag and Joker were fired from the road crew and the LD went back to using AMX, all was forgiven and the rest is history.............



wonderful idea....


----------



## Hughesie (May 31, 2007)

did a google search for it
can't find it

when i am in my theatre next i will take a picture of an rmx point


----------



## Chaos is Born (May 31, 2007)

you sure the R isn't just a smudged up A?


----------



## avkid (May 31, 2007)

Hughesie89 said:


> what does RMX stand for


Bull excrement.
and the RealMedia Secure Media Clip file format


----------



## stantonsound (May 31, 2007)

If Van is telling the truth, which I really don't believe that he is, it is a good story. If he is not telling the truth, it is one of the better BS stories that I have heard. I laughed, I cried, it had everything!


----------



## Footer (May 31, 2007)

stantonsound said:


> If Van is telling the truth, which I really don't believe that he is, it is a good story. If he is not telling the truth, it is one of the better BS stories that I have heard. I laughed, I cried, it had everything!



ya, the number of roadies that could develop a control protocol in the 70's no less I can count on a bad carpenters fingers....


----------



## Van (Jun 1, 2007)

stantonsound said:


> If Van is telling the truth, which I really don't believe that he is, it is a good story. If he is not telling the truth, it is one of the better BS stories that I have heard. I laughed, I cried, it had everything!


 

I want to play poker with you dude !


----------



## propmonkey (Jun 2, 2007)

i remember seeing that listed in some book i read through once but i cant recall what it stood for.


----------

